# Point system



## Clockmaker

Hello!

Why not to create a point system? This would encourage people to answer for points.


----------



## Suehil

One good reason would be that people would answer for points and not because they actually knew the answer.


----------



## Clockmaker

Suehil,

My idea is that you only receive the point after the author of the thread confirm your answer as the right one. To prevent that kind of things.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

If you can tell whether the answer to your question was the right one, then maybe you didn't need to ask...?


----------



## Clockmaker

JeanDeSponde said:


> If you can tell whether the answer to your question was the right one, then maybe you didn't need to ask...?



Call it "helpful answer(s)" if you prefer.


----------



## Loob

What's the point of a "points" system? People don't answer questions here to gain points - they answer questions to be helpful to other people.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Loob said:


> What's the point of a "points" system? People don't answer questions here to gain points - they answer questions to be helpful to other people.


I agree with you Loob .


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Loob said:


> ... they answer questions to be helpful to other people.


Or because the question was an interesting one, worth taking a closer look at. Less altruistic I'm afraid, but who cares...?


----------



## Loob

JeanDeSponde said:


> Or because the question was an interesting one, worth taking a closer look at. Less altruistic I'm afraid, but who cares...?


Yes, that works for me too, Jean!


----------



## Egmont

I participate in other bulletin board systems, on other topics, that have tried something like this. It generally doesn't work. Some members start chasing points, then other members get upset at the members who chase points and make posts that are more about discrediting the first member than about the topic, then ... I know some general Q&A sites have points, but I don't think the model carries over to a more focused forum like this one.


----------

